# Almost a "Duke" rifle



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Rossi Puma M92 357 mag Trapper with two of it's .45 companions. First new rifle in long,long time! Reason for 357 is I had accumulated a "pile" of 38/357 ammo over the years and wanted something a little lighter than my old 30/30 or 308 for around the farm and as HD option. Chronographed and accuracy tested at 50yds 8 different loads from 180gr Buffalo Bore to Fed. 125jhps. Accuracy and feeding was good with all. Recoil seemed less than 30/30 even w/ BB loads. Coyotes beware!

Fed 125jhp....2024fps
BH125XTP....1794fps
Fed 130HS...2034fps
Rem 158jhp..1754dps
S&B 157fmj-tc..1478fps
BB 180hcgc....1780fps
DT 180hcgc....1693fps 
Very old Rem 125jhp....1894fps

And no I don't want big loop lever. Too old to twirl rifles and afraid I'll put my eye out and have to wear patch like "Rooster"!:mrgreen:


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Sure is a purdy gun yall got there. Been looking to get my own lever action carbine.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks. I have a 1930s vintage Winchester 94 and this M92 is slicker and has better trigger right out of box.:smt033


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's my Rossi Puma in .45colt along with .45colt Ruger Vaquero Birddie.










J.R.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man I love those lever rifles. I have a Winchester Model 94 in 30-30 and a Marlin mod 1894SS in 44 mag. I'd love top find something in 357. Maybe I'd be able ot keep a 357 handgun around if I had a long gun shoting the same ammo..lol

Here's mine


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I've got 3 357s but they all DA snubbies. Looking forone of them 50th Anniversary Blackhawks to go with it. It sure is more fun to shoot than them snubbies.


----------

